# Warehouse scanned packages for me



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

The last day of a couple times I picked up at a warehouse in the Dallas area the warehouse scanned all the packages forming and then transfer them to my phone so all I had to do was load and go 

seems a lot easier


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> The last day of a couple times I picked up at a warehouse in the Dallas area the warehouse scanned all the packages forming and then transfer them to my phone so all I had to do was load and go
> 
> seems a lot easier


Wait until you get a few surprises in your inventory:
1. You are on an HEB run and you wind up with a package in Duncanville, or Allen or Austin;
2. A package is missing in your car when you get to an address, requiring an extended Love session with telephone support;
3. You discover a package has been opened by one of the warehouse rats and contents removed, but package is already in YOUR inventory, and you didn't catch it until you were out on the road.

Hope the warehousei at Fort Worth doesn't start this crap.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> Wait until you get a few surprises in your inventory:
> 1. You are on an HEB run and you wind up with a package in Duncanville, or Allen or Austin;
> 2. A package is missing in your car when you get to an address, requiring an extended Love session with telephone support;
> 3. You discover a package has been opened by one of the warehouse rats and contents removed, but package is already in YOUR inventory, and you didn't catch it until you were out on the road.
> ...


 I still look at each box when I load into the car and sort by street name it's not that hard for me

Plus these are same day delivery so it's in the evening and there's not that many


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> 2. A package is missing in your car when you get to an address, requiring an extended Love session with telephone support;


Why would you need to call support for that? Mark it missing, continue on.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why would you need to call support for that?


I dunno, CYA? 
It happened to me once when I was new. Called support and talked it through. I never heard anything about it after that. But to each his own. Just mark it missing without calling it in. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why would you need to call support for that? Mark it missing, continue on.


White van drivers are supposed to call Support about everything except closed businesses, but flex drivers seem to be lab rats and run rampant without much accountability. Marking a package as missing snarls a package's routing/tracking by stopping any other drivers, who may actually have it, from picking it up and forcing the blue vests to reacquire or verify its actual location (RTS, photograph, etc...) We were told to call it in and just skip the missing package and it should dissappear by the end of your shift.

I have to ask, though... Was there not a couple catch alls in the training vids that say, "call Support if you have a problem?"


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Eh well considering I've had support literally tell me they can't do anything on their end and I that I have to mark it missing....yeah.
It makes even LESS sense to need to do it for "no where safe".


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes they have your route # and can do that. They did it for me once as a favor cause of app issues and last to leave the DS.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Frœsty said:


> White van drivers are supposed to call Support about everything except closed businesses, but flex drivers seem to be lab rats and run rampant without much accountability. Marking a package as missing snarls a package's routing/tracking by stopping any other drivers, who may actually have it, from picking it up and forcing the blue vests to reacquire or verify its actual location (RTS, photograph, etc...) We were told to call it in and just skip the missing package and it should dissappear by the end of your shift.
> 
> I have to ask, though... Was there not a couple catch alls in the training vids that say, "call Support if you have a problem?"


I'm a white van driver and there seems to be a different level of accountability between vans and flexers. Van drivers need to scan at the actual door, reattempt NSL packages after the route, call with any issues, questioned about any returns. Flexers can do whatever they want, never get questioned about any returns.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Here it's the opposite


----------

